
The State of Meteor Part 1: What Went Wrong - jyunderwood
https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/the-state-of-meteor-part-1-what-went-wrong/
======
jyunderwood
_This explains why MDG left things like file structure, routing and forms to
the community. Even though these are key part of nearly every single web app
out there, they’re framework-level components, not platform-level._

When I tried out meteor for the first time, the lack of official consensus on
things like folder structure, routing, and what is a "model" kept me from
considering it further.

The small demo projects were fun though.

